# Awesome Rom....



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I gotta say I'm very happy with the performance of the stock Rom .19 with the following mods:
Manually debloated
Shut off apps that run at boot needlessly
Imoseyon running at 1.6 and 386mhz (extended battery)
Supercharged to:
Lock Rosie in memory
Zip align at boot
Database defrag at boot
Fix permissions at boot
Set memory to custoomizer calculations.
Nitro lag nullifier
Use Rom toolbox to:
Set sd card to 2048
Disable logger

That's what I can remember....

Rosie is very quick and snappy and everything works perfectly except camcorder (known kernel issue)

If you are bored and want to flash something, give this a try and let me know your thoughts!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i've run .19 stock with similar tweaks. i think your enjoyment of the setup you've got there is more a result of steep overclock, sd card read tweaks, autostart stoppage, debloat, and v6 supercharger than the rom itself. those tweaks can be applied to any rom with similar or better results. as far as your camcorder, have you tried looking into the build prop? some .19 users have had success remedying their camcorder woes by using imoseyon's 6.2.0 dev13 GB sense kernel or in this way:

favorite root explorer > system folder > Build.prop > look for line below,

media.stagefright.enable-record=false

if = false, change to

media.stagefright.enable-record=true

recovery > clear cache and dalvik cache > reboot

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, will check. I generally mod most roms in the same way, but with stock Rom I usually encounter a lag at some point that makes me go back to cm7. I haven't had that lag problem with this setup! I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop but it's been several days and very very smooth.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

well... with supercharger v6 and the overclock you have going, lag should be nonexistent. supercharger is good at eliminating rosie redraws and smoothing out lag (recommended v6 oom settings for low priority apps and processes take care of even heavily app laden setups). Like i said, i ran a similar setup, but removed all the widgets too, (i don't use sense widgets, another story entirely though) battery life and performance was slick... comparable to the awesome accense.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------

